# Duyuru > Gündem >  Açım Tayyip diyen Rizeli hapsi boyladı!

## bozok

*Açım Tayyip diyen Rizeli hapsi boyladı!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 31/01/2009* 




Yer Rize - Potamya (Güneyce) yolu, yani Tayyip Erdoğan’ın babasının nüfusa kayıtlı olduğu ilçe güzergahı... Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan geçtiğimiz hafta sonu bölgeyi ziyarete gidiyor. Erdoğan il merkezindeki törenlerden sonra babasının ilçesine gitmek için yola çıkıyor. 


*Tayyip duymasa da...*

Tabii bu süreçte Rize ili sınırları dahilinde neredeyse her yerin trafiği kesiliyor. Erdoğan’ın görkemli ve uzun konvoyu Salaha Deresi’nden yukarıya doğru kıvrılırken adı* Fahri Topçu* olan 35 yaşındaki Rizeli yol kenarında feveran ediyor:* “Ula Tayyip hepumuzi aç biraktuğun yetmeyurmuş cibi şimdi bi da yolları cesturdun! Allah’tan kork Allah’tan. Hepumuzi aç biraktun, canumuzi yaktun. Obur tarafta coruşuruz...”* Tayyip bey bunları duymadı ama başkaları duydu... Kimler mi onlar?.. Erdoğan’ın yakın korumaları... 


*Ve sonra olanlar...*

Peki sonra ne mi oldu? Bu sözleri eden Rizeli Fahri Topçu hemen yaka paça yere yatırılıp üstü arandı. Bitmedi sürüklenerek polis aracının paspasına yatırıldı. Bitmedi, ardından bir fezleke hazırlandı ve derhal nöbetçi mahkemeye sevk edildi. Sonuç: Fahri Topçu tutuklandı, yani o şimdi hapis... Peki itham edildiği suçu mu soruyorsunuz? Devlet büyüklerine hakaret... Evet bu şekilde Tayyip Erdoğan kendi memleketinde hemşerisini hapse attıran Başbakan olarak da tarihe geçmiş oldu...

...

----------

